# 53 JC Higgins



## mrg (Mar 14, 2020)

Just thought I'd throw this out there, looking for the rest of this bike 53 JCH header tank bike, original paint maroon & gold, rack & guard reversed gold & maroon and chrome fenders. I've had the tank for 30+ yrs and last 2 pics is what a whole bike  lookes like. PM me with anything as I don't always ck this thread.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Here's mine but in different color combo.  I'm second owner on this one.  May be willing to sell if the color combo suits you.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 17, 2020)

Not an easy bike to find, here’s another picture.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2020)

I have had 4 red/blk ones over the years and still have one but have not come across a maroon/gold one that's the right year!, I found the tank taped on a JCH girls 3 speed on top of a pile of car parts in a VW/off road shop 40 yrs ago, my friend took it down and rode it around the parking lot ( wish we would have carried camera-phones back then ), everybody thought I was crazy for paying $100 for the tank!, oh ya @47jchiggins looks like my old pic ( on left ) is the same bike as yours, how long have you owned it?.


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello, I have this frame, not sure on year but it is a bit different. It is for sale as well as a lot of other bikes and parts


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

?  Well back to what I'm looking for a 53 original paint maroon & gold JCH!, rack & guard are reversed gold with maroon. even those painted parts! Frame, guard & rack?


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 28, 2020)

mrg said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there, looking for the rest of this bike 53 JCH header tank bike, original paint maroon & gold, rack & guard reversed gold & maroon and chrome fenders. I had the tank for 30+ yrs and last pic is what it looked like. View attachment 1156107
> View attachment 1156108
> 
> View attachment 1156109
> ...



I have two bikes both red and they both have 307 in th serial number I was told that was a manifold bike and not a color flow


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Mar 29, 2020)

Roger honeycutt said:


> I have two bikes both red and they both have 307 in th serial number I was told that was a manifold bike and not a color flow



Do you still have either of the manifold bikes for sale?


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone!


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpppp!


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mrg (May 7, 2020)

TTT


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 7, 2020)

47jchiggins said:


> Not an easy bike to find, here’s another picture.
> 
> View attachment 1157266



O BOY LOVE THAT ONE , WHAT A NICE COLOUR


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2020)

As said I've had this tank hanging on my wall for 30+ years and still haven't found the right bike!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

patmcclerren2 said:


> Hello, I have this frame, not sure on year but it is a bit different. It is for sale as well as a lot of other bikes and parts
> 
> View attachment 1158729
> 
> ...



PM me!!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

TTT


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 21, 2020)

another one


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow, not sure how they fit a non springer fender/braces on there?


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Apr 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there, looking for the rest of this bike 53 JCH header tank bike, original paint maroon & gold, rack & guard reversed gold & maroon and chrome fenders. I had the tank for 30+ yrs and last pic is what it looked like. View attachment 1156107
> View attachment 1156108
> 
> View attachment 1156109
> ...



I have the chain guard in green and a set of fender struts in white  used condition


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry, as said looking for original paint 53 Maroon & Gold!


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 17, 2021)

If you ever get tired of looking for a nice one, I have this one. It has a crank rub on the left chain stay and a slight tweak in front of the rear axle, same side. Paint has scratches.


----------



## mrg (Jan 5, 2022)

Ok, it's a start, got a correct OG 53 frame, colors have faded a little different than the tank but have to get out the rubbing compound, still like to find a complete maroon/gold 53 or parts like a maroon with red tip sringer, gold guard with a maroon stripe and a gold/maroon rack with the shorter ( 53 & later ) front mount. Time to dig in my parts pile and put a rider together.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Very cool


----------

